# Temperatur in Taskleiste



## Leola13 (13. September 2004)

Hai,

kennt jemand ein Programm, mit dem man bei XP in der Taskleiste, die aktuelle CPU-Temperatur einblenden kann ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## JoKne (13. September 2004)

Jo, Mainboard- oder Motherbordoard Monitor.
Bin mir jetzt nciht sicher, einfach mal ne Runde googlen ;-)


----------

